

Pretty, fast client-side markdown is really easy - thepicard
http://www.thepicard.org/realtime-markdown/
With great open-source libraries of course.
======
hinoglu
Chrome not happy :(

Refused to execute script from
'<https://github.com/chjj/marked/raw/master/lib/marked.js> because its MIME
type ('text/plain') is not executable, and strict MIME type checking is
enabled.

FF not happy either

ReferenceError: marked is not defined

~~~
thepicard
Chrome just gives me a warning. I verified this on Chrome 26 and Firefox 20,
both work fine.

<https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=180007> describes the
issue, specifically mentioning raw.github.com, which I am using. I would guess
you are using newer-than-stable browsers?

